# Do you like house music?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

... if so, then you will *LOVE* the podcast I found today! Having listened to it all day long, I can honestly say it is the best bit of house music I have heard for ages. It's a superb blend of funky house accompanied with piano and vocal.

His name is Si Jobling and goes under the name of 'One Phat DJ' - the latest mix for March is called "The Phenomena of Funk, and is awesome!

... and best of all,* It's FREE!*

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZSt ... d=98656761

8)


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Bugger, I don't have iTunes at work :evil:

I shall look into this one at home, although I'm off to Prague tomorrow so it will probably be Monday before I get a chance.

Cheers for posting the link though, I'm always appreciative of a nice bit of House music 8)

Rogue


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ahhh House Music, my favourite is 'Welcome to the House of Fun' by Madness. Classic. 'This Ole House' by Shaky is a real humdinger too though once he started getting specific about individual features of houses such as Green Doors he lost his way a bit in my opinion.

Crazy times, crazy times. The shandy flowed, women were holding hands willy nilly and we were all happier.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Leg said:


> Ahhh House Music, my favourite is 'Welcome to the House of Fun' by Madness. Classic. 'This Ole House' by Shaky is a real humdinger too though once he started getting specific about individual features of houses such as Green Doors he lost his way a bit in my opinion.
> 
> Crazy times, crazy times. The shandy flowed, women were holding hands willy nilly and we were all happier.


'Happy House' by Siouxsie and the Banshees was one of my faves too


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Cheers for posting the link though, I'm always appreciative of a nice bit of House music 8)


Me too, thanks Kev :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Found another one today:

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZSt ... =129558876

8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It a slightly more commercial vein, Jess, Amanda's 10 year old is absolutely into Happy Mondays 'Hallelujah' played full tilt in the car.

Takes me back. Still sounds great even thinking of Bez's gurning... :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

No.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice finds Kev, thanks.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Just downloaded all the podcasts, excellent stuff


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

"are you a fan of house music?"

surely this is a topic for the MkI forum?...


----------



## Dimples (Feb 9, 2007)

Thankin you for the post...I LOVE House music and have downloaded the tunes....more reasons to take my new baby for a spin hehe


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTwiggy said:


> "are you a fan of house music?"
> 
> surely this is a topic for the MkI forum?...


"Were you an mx-5 driver?"
Surely this a post for the take it up the Gary forum?.....


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> ... if so, then you will *LOVE* the podcast I found today! Having listened to it all day long, I can honestly say it is the best bit of house music I have heard for ages. It's a superb blend of funky house accompanied with piano and vocal.
> 
> His name is Si Jobling and goes under the name of 'One Phat DJ' - the latest mix for March is called "The Phenomena of Funk, and is awesome!
> 
> ...


Can anyone remember the absolute original house music??
House sound of chicago etc?
Still have them all in a cupboard, but on the old cassettes.

I still have some brilliant music on cassettes and would love to transfer to a disc, does anyone know if this is possible?

Karen


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

UK Performance said:


> Can anyone remember the absolute original house music??
> House sound of chicago etc?
> Still have them all in a cupboard, but on the old cassettes.
> 
> ...


Yep, hook up your cassette player to your PC (connect it to the Line In of your soundcard) and use some audio editing software ( http://audacity.sourceforge.net/about/ ) to record (and remove tape-hiss etc. if necessary) before saving as .wav files and burning onto an audio CD.

Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Dimples said:


> Thankin you for the post...I LOVE House music and have downloaded the tunes....more reasons to take my new baby for a spin hehe


Check out my Bebo page for some of my very own house and dance music: http://DNA227.bebo.com

Also, here are another couple of links to download mixes:

http://delgardo.podomatic.com

The following is a link to a live mix which my producer friend made.
It contains some of his own music and some remixes he did of some of my tracks.

http://www.konical.co.uk/dbmedia/dB-Plc ... ve_set.mp3

Enjoy!

Rogue


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Dimples said:


> Thankin you for the post...I LOVE House music and have downloaded the tunes....more reasons to take my new baby for a spin hehe


Did you see the links in iTunes to the 'Funky House London Style' podcast?

less jazzy/latin and more Deep pumping and Funky House.

Anyway thanks to the OP for the links. Burnt a load of the Podcasts to a CD and have been listening to them in the car ever since. Didn't think there was House music like this anymore. Thought it was all Chavvy happy hardcore and Helium frog crap nowadays. Must start Clubbing again!! 33, that isn't to old to go clubbing is it??


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> Can anyone remember the absolute original house music??
> House sound of chicago etc?
> Still have them all in a cupboard, but on the old cassettes.


Yes, I remember the first house music craze, it started around mid '86, peaked in 1988 but by 1989/90 the second summer of love had taken over :wink:

Very good times for me as I'd just started a new job - with a brand new company car - which was a big perk at the time. It could also be used for sleeping in after raves :roll:

Some songs from the period:

Clime fisher - rise to the occassion
beatmasters - burn it up
krush - house arrest
royal house - can you party
'49ers - touch me
eric b and rakim - paid in full
fpi project - rich in paradise
s'express - superfly guy
the reynolds girls - i'd rather jack :lol:  
steve silk hurley - jack your body
raze - jack the groove
nitro deluxe - this brutal house
farley jackmaster funk - love can't turn around
marrs - pump up the volume

8)

I have a lot of chart songs in mp3 format, some of them recorded from my "Now Thats What I Call Music" vinyl lps, if you want any of the above point them out and I'll put them on sharespace.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

PaulS said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone remember the absolute original house music??
> ...


Do you have "izit - stories" on mp3?
have been after that for so long now it hurts!!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Ronin said:


> Do you have "izit - stories" on mp3?
> have been after that for so long now it hurts!!!


Yep, here it is:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/zubv0k


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Do you have the House remix of Thelma Houstons 'Don't leave me this way'. Who it was remixed by I can't remember.


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm into loads of different music at the moment, there's a fantastic range about. i used to listen to rock stuff - then dance - then hip-hop - then indie, but now there doesn't seem to be a genre divide, there's not that unwritten rule that you have to be genre specific and listen to one style at a time, like i say there's a real mixed bag of good stuff out there. I personally use radio 1 a lot - yes the daytime stuff is in the main dross, but the listen again stuff is excellent. If you're into dance and house stuff Pete Tong on a friday night is superb, if you're in to a real mixed bag from drum n bass throu to rock via house Annie Mac's mash up, and for Indie mainly throu to anything that pops into his head Zane Lowe is awesome.
An album i've got on pre-order that i'm hoping is as good as it sounds like it should be is the new Mark Ronson album - Versions, there's a lot of remixing stuff going on, and the Ronson stuff I've been listening to is absolutley superb. some of the tracks have been about a while on some of the radio show, but excellent.
Anyway - enough rambling from me, those podcast downloads, do they work on any mp3 player? Oh, and by the way i don't work for radio 1 or mark ronson ;-) ps. if you like ronson, you can listen to him on eastvillageradio.com friday night show - i think.

Oh and one last thing Valencia 1 - Chelsea 2 - wooohooooo


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

ronin said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > "are you a fan of house music?"
> ...


I think I've been the victim of a personal, homophobic attack - who can I sue?...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

PaulS said:


> Ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have "izit - stories" on mp3?
> ...


Thanks - your a star mate      [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > Ronin said:
> ...


I have an original CD single of this somewhere in my garage with the other CDs. Let me know if you want a full fat version and i'll see if I can relocate it.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


If at all possible, greatful for Pauls version but humming along to the end and it didn't end with the "end of story" and the music restarting (think it's the jackanory mix).

Whilst on the leech - anyone have Renegade soundwave - phantom?

Should really get around to putting all the vinyl onto disk.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Until garyc comes up with a pukka version, here's a 192kb/s mp3 of the jackanory mix to keep you going :wink:

For some reason I only have it @ 192kb/s (I always used to try and download everything at 320kb/s) It sounds a bit scratchy as if it was recorded from vinyl. I think came from Napster when it was unrestricted.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/nfmasv


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

PaulS said:


> Until garyc comes up with a pukka version, here's a 192kb/s mp3 of the jackanory mix to keep you going :wink:
> 
> For some reason I only have it @ 192kb/s (I always used to try and download everything at 320kb/s) It sounds a bit scratchy as if it was recorded from vinyl. I think came from Napster when it was unrestricted.
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/nfmasv


Not worthy


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Rogue said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone remember the absolute original house music??
> ...


Thanks, i think that is definitly a job for my other half!

Karen


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

PaulS said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone remember the absolute original house music??
> ...


Jack the groove and pump up the volume......... wow those were the days.

Showing our ages :lol:

Karen


----------

